# How do I uninstall Mcafee?



## Jo777 (Sep 24, 2005)

A friend of mine has a Gateway MX6959 Laptop that came with Mcafee installed on it already. He wants to install a different antivirus but cant completely uninstall Mcafee. He uninstalled it but there are still traces of it that are preventing him from installing a new antivirus. Anybody know how to completely get rid of it??

Thanks


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

You can try getting Tune-up Utilities and running its one-click-maintenence a few times because there could be problems connected to problems it needs to correct. And once you run it a few times till it says there is no errors or getting the same amount of errors a few times (which I think is a glitch I have had this happen a few times. You can try to install a new virus software/firewall software and if it doesn't work just contact Mcafee and tell them the problem I had the same problem. Or if that doesn't work contact the manufacturer of the computer or the store you bought it at.


----------



## oiraM (Dec 18, 2006)

Let's try this: 
Click on this link and save that MCPR.exe file to your desktop, then you need to double click on it. This MCPR.exe file will help you in removing all McAfee products from the computer. Reboot twice and see if this helps. 



http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe


----------

